# [SOLVED] Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error



## ashwin.terminat

Everytime I try to install a software, I get this annoying popup, and all action is rolled back... Any idea how to fix it?? I don't use InstallShield by the way. So the hotfix available doesn't work...


----------



## CCT

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.exe: Unknown error*

Hello; while there is an InstallUtilLib.dll and an InstallUtil.exe, there is not, that I can find, an InstallUtilLib.exe.


----------



## ashwin.terminat

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.exe: Unknown error*

very sorry... its .dll... Is there any way for me to change the topic title??


----------



## POADB

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

Title changed. I'll leave CCT to assist.


----------



## CCT

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

'I don't use InstallShield by the way.'

So, what do you use?


----------



## ashwin.terminat

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

How do I explain... Umm... Like to use the Hotfix provided on the net for this Error, you need to have InstallShield Installed... A software to make setups... And I dont have it installed... I dont use any software to make setups... Because I dont make any....


----------



## CCT

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

No, my question referred to this :"Everytime I try to install a software......... I don't use InstallShield by the way."

If you don't use MSInstaller, what do you use?


----------



## ashwin.terminat

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

huh??Ok wait, because the Hotfix for this problem, when I tried to run it on my computer, it said InstallShield not installed... So I presume that I don't have InstallShield on my system... I think MSInstaller and Installshield are two different things...


----------



## CCT

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

Some software/programs come with a built-in InstallShield but it is my undertsnading that XP has it anyway as part of MSI. Perhaps it is corrupted.

It could well be that updating to version 3 will fix this problem:

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...FC-5F56-4A38-B838-DE776FD4138C&displaylang=en

edit: there is a method of re-installing the InstallShield component alone also; http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888019

I think they are all related - I may well be wrong.

Re-installs/updates shouldn't hurt anyway.


gl


Perhaps running sfc /scannow would be sufficient;

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/310747


----------



## ashwin.terminat

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

well the MSI update didn't help... Here's something else, it happens only while installing the Printer drivers... When I tried installing the Drivers y'day, I got the same error, and today when I'm installing Nitro PDF, I'm getting the same error when it tries to install the printer driver.


----------



## CCT

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

Is this happening on automatic discovery and install?

Or, have you tried cancelling that and doing a manual install?


----------



## ashwin.terminat

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

Well for Nitro PDF its automatic... Whereas for the Actual Driver installation, its manual...


----------



## CCT

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

Well, sfc /scannow should fix any normal 'problems' re damaged drivers.

The Nitro PDF software would be involved with the printer at some point, but how this gets that same error I don't know.

Out of ideas here.


----------



## ashwin.terminat

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

ok can someone upload their own InstallUtilLib.dll file from :
c:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727
on their system and post the link here?? (Note the previous path is for XP)


----------



## POADB

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

ashwin,

Have you tried to run System File Checker as CCT suggested?

Go to Start > Run and type: *sfc /scannow* and hit enter. Allow it to complete.

In addition, you can try to re register the dll:
Navigate to the dll file and then right click and 'open with'. Click browse, and open the file with *C:\Windows\System32\regsvr32.exe*

Finally, you can download a new dll from here:

http://www.dll-files-download.com/I/2008-01-13/6946.html


----------



## ashwin.terminat

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

I don't have the Windows XP CD with me right now to run the sfc scan. And regsvr32.exe gave me,

"C:\WINDOWS\Microsoft.NET\Framework\v2.0.50727\InstallUtilLib.dll was loaded, but the Dll RegisterServer enter point was not found.

This File cannot be registered."


----------



## ashwin.terminat

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

i thought a Re-installation of .NET Framework 2.0 may help, but it doesn't install... I get the same error midway through....


----------



## POADB

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

OK - try downloading a new.


----------



## ashwin.terminat

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

I did... I even asked my friend to send over the file from his computer... Same error..


----------



## CCT

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

Try unregistering and then re-registering per; http://www.tech-archive.net/Archive/Win2000/microsoft.public.win2000.general/2009-01/msg00177.html


----------



## ashwin.terminat

*Re: Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll: Unknown error*

well fixed with windows reinstall.. Thanks for the help guys!


----------



## filippobottega

Hi!

I'm using Visual Studio 2008 and I use DEVPATH system variable.
I have changed machine.config XML files to tell .NET framework to use DEVPATH.

Then I have renamed DEVPATH system variable name into DEVPATH_DISABLED.

After this .NET framework stop to work correctly and Error 1001.InstallUtilLib.dll arise.

Hoping to help someone,
goodbye, Filippo.


----------

